# hunting public land during bow season



## PARK92 (Apr 21, 2012)

so i know of a few pieces ofpublic land with great squirrel populations and i have an etiquette question. basically, is it ok for me to go and squirrel hunt in these woods when there might possibly be a bow hunter out there sitting in a tree? i'd hate to ruin anyones hunt, but it is public land. and if either of the spots were any closer (about an hour away) i could just go see if anyones parked there and decide then if i should go in after small game. 
any views on this?


----------



## catfishnut (Dec 23, 2010)

PARK92 said:


> so i know of a few pieces ofpublic land with great squirrel populations and i have an etiquette question. basically, is it ok for me to go and squirrel hunt in these woods when there might possibly be a bow hunter out there sitting in a tree? i'd hate to ruin anyones hunt, but it is public land. and if either of the spots were any closer (about an hour away) i could just go see if anyones parked there and decide then if i should go in after small game.
> any views on this?


I'd say since it's public land that you have just as much right to hunt squirrels as a bow hunter does deer. You should make every effort to make sure that you're not walking in on a hunter on stand, but there's only so much you can do. I'd also leave the early mornings and the last few hours of daylight to the deer hunters since these are generally the best times for them and think about putting your squirrel hunting on hold during the rut. Oh and for the record...... I'm both, a bow hunter and a squirrel hunter.LOL


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Go hunt. Just be sure of your shot and back stop and if you do see someone nearby either on the ground or in a tree, quietly back out. You may actually be helping the bow hunter by kicking up a bedded deer as you poke around for tree rats. Kinda like an impromptu deer drive.


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

i hunt public during bow season. just be extra very carfull of what is of what is past ur target. and u walk stalk,in style and u might drive a deer right to there stand.if i see some one in a stand, i,ll turn and leave. i,ve seen some very heated confronation in the wood over this. lets all be good sports men.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

thats just one of the draw backs to hunting on public land. you have to share it with other hunters, be it other deer hunters or rabbit or whatever they want to hunt. you have as much right to hunt as anyone elce. i have hunted public land here in indiana for over 30 yrs. it just dont bother me to see other hunters. the only time it has costed me a deer was when some guy had killed his deer and started draging it out. he got it within about 75 yrds behind me. a big buck and doe came in front of me. the doe had already stepped out in the open, i was just waiting for the buck to walk out from behind a tree. and about that time i hear these guys start laughing loud. the deer took off running through the woods. i guess the guy dragging his deer out got tired and stopped right behind me. his friend came in to check on him and found him with his deer and they were just very happy. but the guy knew i was hunting close to where he stopped, but it didnt bother him that he scared the deer off. 
sherman


----------



## PARK92 (Apr 21, 2012)

thanks for the quick replies guys. and i had thought about that, if i see someone hunting deer then kinda back out, and about the early mornings and evenings and leaving them for the deer hunters. i think im on the right page now lol. thanks again. im gone huntin this weekend.


----------



## SHADYCAT (May 27, 2008)

I sometimes hunt squirrels and deer at the same time, especially since I like both sports so well. I use my crossbow for both game. Sometimes the squirrels break up the slowness of deer hunting especially after 3 or 4 hrs of just watching them run back and forth. It will also help with your archery shooting.


----------



## billk (Feb 2, 2008)

Just be courteous and remember that you're sharing a resource.

It is a bit amusing sometimes. Had a guy walk right past/under me toting a freshly shot Bluejay once. He almost came out of his skin when I asked "got one eh?"


----------



## Cornelius74d (Jul 29, 2012)

Good information. I was about to ask this same question before I stumbled on this post. I was planning a trip this weekend for ole bushy tail, but the weather doesn't seem to be cooperating.


----------

